# Liquid nails for crown molding?



## Artie2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone install crown molding, (or _any_ type of molding), using adhesives, rather than nails? Is this practical/possible. I'd like to avoid all the little finishing nail holes.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Nope. Crown moulding has to be installed using nails. Not to say it couldn't be done with adhesive, but I think it would be much more trouble than it is worth. There would be a multitude of challenges...

1) The adhesive would be reliant on the paint to bond the crown to the wall. That isn't good enough.
2) Nails will let you draw the crown to the slight variations in the wall. Adhesive won't do that.
3) It would probably look sloppy. The glue might show.

I suppose some trim could be glued if you wanted to. You could probably get away with gluing chair rail or base, but it won't turn out looking like a pro did it.

What's the problem with nail holes? What kind of crown are you using? Nail holes aren't a big problem if you know where to put them and how to fill them depending on the wood and the type of finish. 

You should always glue the joints of conventionally installed trim. I always use a biscuit and wood glue on outside corners of crown. I use a biscuit, glue, and a 3 degree back bevel on mitered door and window casing.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Possible...but it's going to be messy
You may not have to fill nail holes, but you'll have other issues during install


----------



## Artie2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. Thats what I like about this forum . . . prevent me from making dumb mistakes. :yes:


----------



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

I can not imagine trying to hold an 8' piece of crown (not to mention a 12') in place while the adhesive sets. Nightmare is what I would imagine!


----------



## Crown Molding Ken (Jul 19, 2008)

*My Two Cents*

I always glue AND nail every single contact surface of my crown moldings. I know it's time consuming, but my crown molding installations have never, ever come apart. They have even gone through a 6.3 earthquake (the Nisqually Quake in Washington, State) and still did not separate. I do like what thekctermite suggested below--using a biscuit on the outside miters--I'll have to try that myself.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Artie2 said:


> Does anyone install crown molding, (or _any_ type of molding), using adhesives, rather than nails? Is this practical/possible. I'd like to avoid all the little finishing nail holes.



yes when i installed basemolding for my sister in her bathroom i used liquid nails and a few finish nails. Then i caulked above them for a clean look. I just used my finger in a damp washrag ran it over the caulk for a clean fine line look.


----------

